# Bellow Belleville damn



## Ddog0587 (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello everyone. I have the BUG really bad and have to get into some fish soon or I might croak. That said I was thinking at trying to hit the Dams at Ford lake and below belleville lake very soon and with all this rain I dont know when. My questions are: Would the dams be raging due to all this rain? Assuming they are ice free do they get any sort of early season runs (walleye, pike ect)? Any info would be most helpful. Thanks


D


----------



## Strawberri (Jan 29, 2001)

I've fished in Huron below dam at French Landing in the past. Good chance the gates might be open with all this rain and melting. You might just want to check for yourself though to see. It's a decent area as your liable to catch just about anything there if conditions are good. Just remember that walleye and pike close Mar. 15 and reopen last Saturday in April, I believe.


----------



## fishawn 1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I been jumping from spot to spot below differnt dams on the huron i have only found alot of new snags . the good fishing should be starting soon with the warmer weather and rain i think i will give it shot sunday


----------



## pdp3 (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes!!! Funny I am think abt trying there myself great muskie spot big boys in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

